# Happy birthday Ludwig!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Worthy, I think, of posting on the main board. Beethoven was born in 1770, 247 years ago. His birthday is most likely today, as of this moment effective in Europe and the US East Coast.

Wiki sez, "There is no authentic record of the date of his birth; however, the registry of his baptism, in a Catholic service at the Parish of St. Regius on 17 December 1770, survives. As children of that era were traditionally baptised the day after birth in the Catholic Rhine country, and it is known that Beethoven's family and his teacher Johann Albrechtsberger celebrated his birthday on 16 December, most scholars accept 16 December 1770 as his date of birth."

So, *happy birthday Ludwig*, and may you have many more (as you likely will). We remember you, honor you, and thank you.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Or, as Owl said: HIPY PAPY BTHUTHDTH THUTHDA BTHUTHDY.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Happy birthday Lud!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Composer Birthdays

The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread:cheers:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## voel1 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday! :tiphat:


----------



## Knight769 (Mar 2, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Ludwig van Beethoven! Some people get confused, and think he was born on Dec. 17th because that was the day he was baptized. But I have done some research and found out that Beethoven was born on Sunday night, December 16th, 1770. It was customary for babies during that time to get baptized on the same day that they were born. But Ludwig Beethoven's mother and father decided not to baptize their son late on that Sunday night. They chose to baptized their son the next day on Monday, December 17th. 
Perhaps, Ludwig's father, who had a reputation for partying, decided to celebrate the birth of his son on that Sunday night. Or maybe nobody was available to baptize their son late on a Sunday night. But regardless of all of that, most experts are fairly certain that Ludwig van Beethoven was born on December 16th, 1770.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Do not give me another excuse to doodle on my phone.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

May his passion and spirit continue to inspire us for many years to come!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm scared to ask how Bettina is spending today, lol!


----------



## Etherealz (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm scared to ask how Bettina is spending today, lol!


From her absence, I'm hoping she may be moving on from Ludwig.


----------



## Kthoven (Apr 26, 2013)

My tribute to Beethoven on his birthday, Dec. 16! Recomposed by yours truly...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> From her absence, I'm hoping she may be moving on from Ludwig.


Has she been gone a year now?

I hope Beethoven is arguing with god on earthly policies!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

cool, Luigi has the same birthday as my mother


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Jacck said:


> cool, Luigi has the same birthday as my mother


And your mother has the same birthday as Jane Austen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Also Zoltan Kodaly, Philip K. Dick, and Arthur C. Clark. The Boston Tea Party took place on Beethoven's third birthday.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Also Zoltan Kodaly, Philip K. Dick, and Arthur C. Clark. The Boston Tea Party took place on Beethoven's third birthday.


And also Mrs Pat.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kthoven said:


> My tribute to Beethoven on his birthday, Dec. 16! Recomposed by yours truly...


Well, that was fun!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kthoven said:


> My tribute to Beethoven on his birthday, Dec. 16! Recomposed by yours truly...


Very nice indeed!


----------

